# Decisive, 1 page article on modern mastering techniques you can do!



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.sadanduseless.com/image.php?n=1099


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Yep that looks about right!  
All that's left is for the consumer to encode it as a low bit rate mp3 so he can cram more songs on his iPod.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

mmm...here i thought it would be useful...least it was as a laugh


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I was thinking it was a serious article...the funny part is that many people must have taken it seriously and used that method!

Someone once said that a lot of it had to do with 'nobody wants to be the quiet song on someone's personal music player'. Back when we all had stereos, we could turn the volume up on the amplifier.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> Someone once said that a lot of it had to do with 'nobody wants to be the quiet song on someone's personal music player'.


From commercial radio. The labels wanted their bands to sound louder than the songs before and after. I've spent a lot of time engineering TV adverts have you ever noticed how much louder the commercials are than actual TV shows? Same thing, advertisers want their spots to stand out.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> From commercial radio. The labels wanted their bands to sound louder than the songs before and after. I've spent a lot of time engineering TV adverts have you ever noticed how much louder the commercials are than actual TV shows? Same thing, advertisers want their spots to stand out.


Yes, and it annoys the hell out of me. I heard they had legislated against the loud-as-hell tv spots in the States. Don't know whether that's true or not. If it is, hopefully Canada follows suit. I hate having to reach for the remote when it's commercial time. Instead of hearing their ads better and more clearly, I just mute them until the show/movie/sporting event starts again.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> Yes, and it annoys the hell out of me. I heard they had legislated against the loud-as-hell tv spots in the States. Don't know whether that's true or not. If it is, hopefully Canada follows suit. I hate having to reach for the remote when it's commercial time. Instead of hearing their ads better and more clearly, I just mute them until the show/movie/sporting event starts again.


They have here apparently though not sure when it takes effect.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> http://www.sadanduseless.com/image.php?n=1099


...i haven't read the article, although i am midly curious to know if it explains how to develop an ear for mastering, something that a pro spends many years acquiring.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

david henman said:


> mrmatt1972 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.sadanduseless.com/image.php?n=1099
> ...


Nope! It is however a clever bit of satire!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> They have here apparently though not sure when it takes effect.


it'll be a good day when it does. I also can't stand the lack of a uniform broadcast level across all channels. Sometimes I have to crank up one channel to hear what's going on, and then flip somewhere else and nearly get flung across the room by the force of the soundwave.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > They have here apparently though not sure when it takes effect.
> ...


Far more annoying to me is that most of the audio is often 3 or 4 frames out of sync. Even live news broadcasts!


----------

